# CADPAT Fleece



## tannerthehammer (12 Feb 2007)

If the fleece is supposed to be an undergarment than why is there an epaulette for a slip on?


----------



## MJP (12 Feb 2007)

A question many people have asked for many years and never a satisfactory answer.  As usual it always seems to be the dinosaurs that hate change and resist at every turn to see that it can be worn as both undergarmet and outer.


----------



## tannerthehammer (12 Feb 2007)

Ya it just seems odd that they would ok a design with that on it yet we don't really use it


----------



## aesop081 (12 Feb 2007)

tannerthehammer said:
			
		

> If the fleece is supposed to be an undergarment than why is there a thing for a slip on* epilette*?



epaulette......its french


----------



## MJP (12 Feb 2007)

tannerthehammer said:
			
		

> Ya it just seems odd that they would ok a design with that on it yet we don't really use it



YMMV but out here I find it all depends on the base you are on or RSM/CSM you have and if you can wear it as a outer or not.


----------



## marshall sl (12 Feb 2007)

In my day ,sweaters were under garments.Until I went to Egypt( UNEF2) then we were told to sew on epaulets and UN Flahes on.  Same story differant time and kit.


----------



## Lerch (12 Feb 2007)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> epaulette......its french


Is it still called an epaulette if it's on the chest? I was under the impression they were chest tabs now (referring to the ones on your chest obviously).


----------



## George Wallace (12 Feb 2007)

tannerthehammer said:
			
		

> If the fleece is supposed to be an undergarment than why is there a thing for a slip on epilette?



 ???

The epaulet is sewn on your uniform.  The slip on goes over the epaulet.


----------



## geo (12 Feb 2007)

WRT over garment or under garment.....
Worn as undergarment while in garrison
can be worn as overgarment in the field

Hmmmm will have to look at the old CFP 265 again


----------



## career_radio-checker (12 Feb 2007)

under while in garrison, over when out in the field (providing the IC chooses 'practical' over 'protocol'). Whatever the case, I just like wearing it around the house and the bottoms. Its like you're in a polar fleece blanket and it satisfies my CADPAT fetish (no, not what you think)


----------



## mover1 (12 Feb 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> WRT over garment or under garment.....
> Worn as undergarment while in garrison
> can be worn as overgarment in the field
> 
> Hmmmm will have to look at the old CFP 265 again



and never to be worn on the flightline......does not meet the anti static standard.


----------



## geo (12 Feb 2007)

Flightlines...
Ooch aye, good point.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Feb 2007)

mover1 said:
			
		

> and never to be worn on the flightline......does not meet the anti static standard.





			
				geo said:
			
		

> Flightlines...
> Ooch aye, good point.



Also not to be worn while working with explosives.


----------



## Haggis (12 Feb 2007)

Ahhh.  CADPAT fleece.

Warm?  Yep!
Practical? Yep!
Fashionable?  Nope!

Suitable for wear in public?  Nope!  Certainly I wouldn't want someone thinking that a cat vomited on my green fleece jacket.


----------



## mover1 (12 Feb 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Also not to be worn while working with explosives.



or expensive electronic parts.


----------



## PhilB (12 Feb 2007)

Maybe its just me but I hate the fleece, Cadpat and OD same thing. I find that it is heavy, gets rediculously heavy and sponge like when wet, does not pack well, pile(sp?) really badly after only a little while, and finally my biggest issue, the wrists are two tight and hurt my arm hair!

I will stick with my snugpak


----------



## Spring_bok (12 Feb 2007)

mover1 said:
			
		

> and never to be worn on the flightline......does not meet the anti static standard.


Not even under your cadpat rain gear?


----------



## Bergeron 971 (13 Feb 2007)

I was just about to post about the tight cuffs. Man do they ever suck balls.


----------



## PhilB (13 Feb 2007)

well I'm happy its not just me! I was beginning to think I was some sort of freak!

The combination of the uncomfortable sleeves and the fact that it does not pack up small pretty much takes it out of contention for kit I regularly use.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (13 Feb 2007)

I just thought I had a fleece which was to small. but.. its only the cuff's. the rest is fine.
I don't want a fleece that'll look like a parachute....


----------



## aesop081 (13 Feb 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Also not to be worn while working with explosives.



you can wear the fleece while doing demolitions. The prohibition was for wearing fleece WITH the IECS gortex  while doing demolitions.


----------



## chrisf (13 Feb 2007)

mover1 said:
			
		

> or expensive electronic parts.



And it's not an overly good idea around fire...


----------



## Gunnerlove (13 Feb 2007)

Cuffs are still to small as is the neck. Same prob as the last Fleece.

I am looking forward to the next logical step, Soft shell. Please let someone other than CTS design it though.


----------



## fourninerzero (13 Feb 2007)

well, they changed the cuffs on the fleece pants to zipper straight legs instead of the constricting cuff. maybe, just maybe, they will change the jacket too.


----------



## armyvern (13 Feb 2007)

The zippered pants are slowly making their way into a clothing stores near you. Hopefully, you get the new stock instead of the old style stock issued.

I haven't heard anything regarding any changes to the fleece shirt however.


----------



## mover1 (13 Feb 2007)

Spring_bok said:
			
		

> Not even under your cadpat rain gear?


Nope not even under my cadpat rain gear.... besides if i get too cold I can just come inside. 
Airforce its like a permanent RSS posting.


Remember the old us army combat jacket liner.  I still have mine although it would fit my daughter now. That was the cats meow....


----------



## geo (13 Feb 2007)

mover1 said:
			
		

> Remember the old us army combat jacket liner. That was the cats meow....



You mean the original combat jacket liners?
Still have mine.  Lined all the way down the arms... Didn`t have a zipper down the front (though I "fixed" that problem)


----------



## mover1 (13 Feb 2007)

no not those old bulky things. I mean the m-65 us army combat jacket liners made out of the same material as the poncho liner/ cave blanket material. had buttons down the front. it was quilted lightweight and really nice.

http://www.rddusa.com/product_info.php?cPath=3_12&products_id=173


----------



## Wookilar (13 Feb 2007)

And you can actually wear it under a combat shirt. Still have mine also. As a matter of fact, I think I still have my old combat jacket buried in the basement someplace. Not sure why.

I'm glad so many people have issues with the cuffs/sleeves of the fleece sweater. I feel like I'm built like Popeye when I wear that thing.
Nice and fuzzy warm though, does work good (as long as it's dry) in layers. Makes real good sleeping clothes.

What's all this beeitching about how small it packs? You guys actually carry your stuff or something? Don't you have an HL Wrecker or something to put it in?

Wook


----------



## mover1 (13 Feb 2007)

Wookilar said:
			
		

> What's all this beeitching about how small it packs? You guys actually carry your stuff or something? Don't you have an HL Wrecker or something to put it in?
> 
> Wook



I am Airforce my man. No wreckers for me.....the reason I bitch about how small it packs is because it doesn't pack well in my golf bag, whats an exercises without your golf clubs......


----------



## Lerch (13 Feb 2007)

Has anyone seen the cuffs on the Briitsh S95 Fleece? It's basically a long woolen cuff with holes on the side for thumbs...seems like it would be a good fix to your problems with the tight fleece cuff.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (13 Feb 2007)

mover1 said:
			
		

> no not those old bulky things. I mean the m-65 us army combat jacket liners made out of the same material as the poncho liner/ cave blanket material. had buttons down the front. it was quilted lightweight and really nice.
> 
> http://www.rddusa.com/product_info.php?cPath=3_12&products_id=173



Picked one of those up at the US Cav shop just off post in Ft Knox in '95...great piece of kit!


----------



## fourninerzero (13 Feb 2007)

mover1 said:
			
		

> no not those old bulky things. I mean the m-65 us army combat jacket liners made out of the same material as the poncho liner/ cave blanket material. had buttons down the front. it was quilted lightweight and really nice.
> 
> http://www.rddusa.com/product_info.php?cPath=3_12&products_id=173



i have one of thoese too, i love it. i wear it all the time under my recce smock, and it keeps me nice and toasty. when it gets really ugly cold, i wear the fleece and the liner and the recce smock with no issues. (ugly cold being around -30 or so)


----------



## geo (13 Feb 2007)

mover1 said:
			
		

> no not those old bulky things. I mean the m-65 us army combat jacket liners made out of the same material as the poncho liner/ cave blanket material. had buttons down the front. it was quilted lightweight and really nice.
> 
> http://www.rddusa.com/product_info.php?cPath=3_12&products_id=173



FWIW, the combat jacket I had had a button in hood and a quilted liner (sleeves & body that buttoned into the combat jacket (not together).  The liner was not bulky and was lightweight - something like the old ranger blanket.


----------



## 241 (16 Feb 2007)

A quick fix to the fleece not packing tight/small would be to go to a sporting goods store and spend $20 on a compression sack packs them up nice a small and helps to protect it from getting wet.


----------



## PhilB (16 Feb 2007)

Yes, except then you cannot get the fleece out, or into your ruck/ Assault pack easily.


----------



## 241 (16 Feb 2007)

Ok, seems to work fine for me, but we probably have our kit set up differently as we are doing two completely different jobs


----------



## PhilB (16 Feb 2007)

True, 

I use compression sacks fairly extensively. I really like them for packing my sleeping kit and the things I keep in the inner section of my ruck (socks/extra shit/ etc). Things like the fleece I like to keep in a place where it is easily and quickly accessible. I tend to throw on extra warm shit on the fly when I have the opportunity. Since the fleece is something you are going to throw on fairly quickly it makes no sense to me to stow it away deep in the ruck (I use a 64 pattern so it is difficult to access the main compartment quickly). I find compression sacks take quite some time to get kit stowed away in and to drag the kit out, so I limit the use of compression sacks to non-essential kit, stuff that I dont need to access quickly. I think it all depends on what trade and role you are filling. If you are in a CQ or other HQ posn it is easier to basically set up camp and then just live out of your ruck, where as if you are light infantry you rarely "unpack" your ruck. Basically grab something and stow it back away so you can move on the fly. 

For me the packing issue, and the ridiculously small cuffs preclude me from using the fleece. I would use my alpha liner if I didnt get a snugpak. Warmer, packs smaller, insulates better when wet, and cuffs that fit my arms!


----------



## 241 (16 Feb 2007)

The cuffs on the new fleece don't seem to be thigh (or as tight) but then again we just got the new stuff this week and it hasn't been washed or warn that much yet so time will tell I guess


----------



## PhilB (16 Feb 2007)

Do you mean the CADPAT ICE fleece or is there some newer one? Maybe I do just have freakish wrists! :-[


----------



## 241 (16 Feb 2007)

Yeah the ICE but I know I had the same problem with the OD fleece and it was a pain kinda like wearing a toque/helmet for a week or so...This stuff will probably shrink after a few washes.  I just wonder what kind of fit clothing stores would have it a person was to unstitch the cuff were it wraps around and meets it self and stitch the 2 ends closed, proably wouldn't be two tight then...


----------



## mover1 (16 Feb 2007)

its easier to ask for forgiveness than it is to ask for permission....just do it....


----------



## armyvern (17 Feb 2007)

mover1 said:
			
		

> its easier to ask for forgiveness than it is to ask for permission....just do it....


But it certainly isn't cheaper in this case, unless of course you are going to pay for his kit replacement??

Better yet 241, go exchange the damn things for ones that fit if they shrink. It's cheaper, quicker and easier than having to send the MLR all the way though your CoC to the CO explaining why you willfully 'damaged' Crown property.


----------

